# How to install VIA audio

## lpt2007

I have this audio device:

 *Quote:*   

> Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

 

Can someone tell me how to setup kernel and which drivers I must emerge for this audio to work?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> I have this audio device:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to setup kernel and which drivers I must emerge for this audio to work?

 

kernel.

afaik, the driver supports it.

we need more info such as how do you configure your kernel, its version and lsmod output

----------

## lpt2007

lsmod output is:

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fglrx                2522199  55 

 

kernel is 3.0.6

Tell me which info you need (which commands I must run to get the info you need)?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> lsmod output is:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fglrx                2522199  55  
> ...

 

do you use genkernel or manual?

if the former, try running modprobe snd_hda_intel

----------

## lpt2007

 *Quote:*   

> do you use genkernel or manual? 

 

I compiled kernel manualy.

 *Quote:*   

> if the former, try running modprobe snd_hda_intel

 

When I run this command I get no error, but sound still not working.

----------

## lpt2007

I have two sound device when run this command:

lspci -v | grep -i audio

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
> 
> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

 

How to setup default sound device I think ATI is now default, but I need VIA?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> I have two sound device when run this command:
> 
> lspci -v | grep -i audio
> 
>  *Quote:*   02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
> ...

 

the first one is hdmi which is part of your gpu.

run

```
grep VIA .config | grep HDA
```

on you .config, if the there is no match or it isn't enabled, enable it, recompile and restart.

if you do have it as built it, compile it as module.

if you are using a module, please make sure you've ran alsaconf and using alsamixer verify that it isn't muted.

also but sure to check that alsasound is running.

----------

## lpt2007

I get this when I run this command

grep VIA .config | grep HDA

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> I get this when I run this command
> 
> grep VIA .config | grep HDA
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y 

 

what about the rest of my comments?

----------

## lpt2007

I configured my sound device as module, configure through alsaconfig and checked in alsamixer, but still no joy.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> I configured my sound device as module, configure through alsaconfig and checked in alsamixer, but still no joy.

 

check dmesg to see if there is something fishy.

----------

## lpt2007

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *lpt2007 wrote:*   I configured my sound device as module, configure through alsaconfig and checked in alsamixer, but still no joy. 
> 
> check dmesg to see if there is something fishy.

 

I can't find nothing fishy in dmesg.

now when I put lsmod I get this output:

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_hda_codec_realtek   216263  1 
> 
> fglrx                2522199  54 
> ...

 

----------

## Gusar

That the chip is from VIA does not necessarily mean the codec is as well. Compile all codecs, the correct one should be loaded automatically.

----------

## lpt2007

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> That the chip is from VIA does not necessarily mean the codec is as well. Compile all codecs, the correct one should be loaded automatically.

 

I compiled all codecs but still not working.

----------

## Gusar

Through the magic of Google (am I the only one who can use that thing?)...

Try adding pci=use_crs to the kernel line in grub.

Oh, and it is actually a VIA codec in this case. However, I've seen VIA chipsets that used a different codec.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *lpt2007 wrote:*   I configured my sound device as module, configure through alsaconfig and checked in alsamixer, but still no joy. 
> 
> check dmesg to see if there is something fishy. 
> 
> I can't find nothing fishy in dmesg.
> ...

 

what I find interesting is that there is no codec_via in your lsmod....

----------

## lpt2007

in alsamixer I get this info?

 *Quote:*   

> Card: HDA VIA VT82xx
> 
> Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1

 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> in alsamixer I get this info?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Card: HDA VIA VT82xx
> 
> Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1 

 

have you tried Gusar's suggestion?

----------

## Gusar

 *lpt2007 wrote:*   

> in alsamixer I get this info?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Card: HDA VIA VT82xx
> 
> Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1 

 

Ooh, interesting. Not VIA codec. So the correct modules got loaded. What exactly is the issue now?

----------

